
Stripe and Facebook are going to sponsor gnupg w. 50k/y each - strzalek
https://twitter.com/stripe/status/563449352635432960
======
sprkyco
Yeah that's really awesome hope we see more things like this, but this
situation is hopefully not common and just something that "slipped through the
cracks". The work that has been done deserves more attention and resources
than it has ever received.

------
keenar
That was fast. Great job guys!

